# Sending a video through messaging app



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys. How do you send a video to a friend through the stock messaging app? I'd hate to say this but friends that have an iphone are able to send me video text messages. Why can't I send them back? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

You can send video messages as well. You are probably recording them in a format that is too large to send as a MMS.

Try recording a video and setting the image quality to a lower setting, that should fix your problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

There's an app that changes the format too for existing videos called Video Converter in the market. Don't know how well it works though.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

I tried sending and SD video (480p). No luck. It was 18 seconds but too big to send. Am I missing a setting somewhere? It looked like that was the lowest setting I could send it with. How are you guys sending them? I'd rather not have to convert it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd hate to bump this but can anyone advice?


----------

